# Bike Shops In Singapore



## Hay Ewe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hay
I have a day in Singapore next week, could I get some directions / advice on bike shops to visit, preferable ones with Mavic and Sram, but any decent bike shops will do....

thanks :thumbsup: 

Hay Ewe


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Hay ... not sure if I'll be much help to you as far as the specific advice you are seeking, but I'm hoping that the info I provide may be mutually beneficial.

I am located in Ontario, Canada so I'm not really familiar with Singapore, however, I was interested in purchasing a bike from a bike store/supplier in Singapore and was doing some research on-line … that's how I came across your post.

I cannot say for sure if the stores I will mention have the Mavic and Sram products you are searching for, so I can only hope that if you are willing to check them out you will also get something out of it. What I am interested in getting out of this is to have you check the legitimacy of one particular store and if they indeed have stock of the bike I'd like to purchase. Obviously I only ask you to do this if you are willing to help a cycling brother out.

Let me know and I will post again with the details.

Regards,
Bogdan


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's a list: http://www.smbf.com.sg/bikeshop.htm

FWIW, I've checked out some of the Singapore bike stores (I can't recall which ones). They were not all that impressive on either price or range. I know that some Singapore mountain bikers do their shopping when in Hong Kong instead.


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi again, I've managed to sort out a list of stores that might be of interest, so I thought I'd go ahead and post it. Two of the stores (Swissvalley and AttitudeBikes) I managed to contact by e-mail and got a good vibe from them. With the exception of Swissvalley, all the other stores (including the one I'm interested in) are within what I would consider walking distance of each other, and appear reasonably close to and accessible from the Changi International Airport.

The store I am interested in is called "*Bike One Store*", is located at *688 Telok Kurau Road, Singapore, ZIP 423803* and the name of my contact is Mr. Michele Yasmin. Apparently this store is fairly new (approx 6 months) and they have some fairly high-end frames and full bikes for sale at some incredible prices. The bike I would like to purchase is a 2009 BMC Trailfox 02 Complete Bike in a "LARGE" size. Here is the link: http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/109564796/2010_BMC_TRAILFOX_02_COMPLETE_BIKE.html

The other stores are:

AttitudeBikes - 118 Telok Kurau Road, Singapore, ZIP 423803

Swissvalley - 486 River Valley Road, Singapore, ZIP 248370

Cycle Craft - 282 East Coast Road, Singapore, ZIP 428946

Boonbike - 488 Changi Road, Singapore, ZIP 419898

Nam Ho Bike Trading - 1A Stangee Place, Singapore, ZIP 424064

I hope you can make some use of this info *Hay Ewe*, and if you could also look into my request it would be greatly appreciated. Let me know if you want to communicate by other means and I can PM you my e-mail address.

Regards,
Bogdan


----------



## Hay Ewe (Jan 3, 2008)

Womble, thanks for the list
Bogdan, stand by, I shall see what I can do.

Hay Ewe


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 7, 2007)

When will you be in Singapore Hay Ewe?
Have you checked any of the stores on Womble's list and do they show any promise?

Bogdan


----------



## Hay Ewe (Jan 3, 2008)

there has been a delay on my trip of one week
will have a look at the list later today most likely

Hay Ewe


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 7, 2007)

Hay Ewe said:


> there has been a delay on my trip of one week
> will have a look at the list later today most likely
> 
> Hay Ewe


Hi Hay ... just wondering how things are coming along with your trip.

Bogdan


----------



## bertojhone (May 4, 2010)

Hey check the following site.

www.dekibike.com/

Hope it helps.


----------



## Hay Ewe (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, I am back
there have been some problems at our base where I was going and only work approved websites are able to be accessed.

So, I only got to go o Swissvalley in Singapore, and on the monday, after walking 35 mins, 20 in the rain, it was closed. they open tuesday to saturday, and as we were elaving ont eh tuesday, there was no time to go back.

I had a good look in the window and it looks like a half decent shop, plenty of range, including BMC. I know this isnt the shop that you were enquiring about Bogdan.

I did not find the others, just before I went I was asked to do some other stuff ofr work and so did not have time.

Not much help I am affraid, but Swiss Valley looks good.

Hay Ewe


----------



## cairocks (Jan 14, 2009)

Bogdan said:


> The store I am interested in is called "*Bike One Store*", is located at *688 Telok Kurau Road, Singapore, ZIP 423803* and the name of my contact is Mr. Michele Yasmin. Apparently this store is fairly new (approx 6 months) and they have some fairly high-end frames and full bikes for sale at some incredible prices. The bike I would like to purchase is a 2009 BMC Trailfox 02 Complete Bike in a "LARGE" size. Here is the link: http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/109564796/2010_BMC_TRAILFOX_02_COMPLETE_BIKE.html
> 
> Regards,
> Bogdan


I am in Singapore and apparently could not find this address on that road. The road ends with house number around 405. A search with the company's name on the local govt companies registry website also draws a blank.


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey guys ... yeah, this "Bike One Store" seems to be a scam! I wrote the guy and told him I will go ahead and buy the bike. He sent me the account details to do a wire transfer ... it was to a personal account and the bank located in Medan, Indonesia.

Nice try!!! Too bad you can't send a kick-in-the-ass in e-mail!


----------

